# any froggers in western ny?



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

is anybody here in the rochester syracuse buffalo area? it seems like most froggers tend to be way downstate of me :/


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty much alone here in syracuse, maybe a couple others.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in Medina, NY. Pretty much in the middle between Buffalo & Rochester. Just about a 45 minute drive from either city.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in Auburn, 20 minutes from Syracuse.


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so a few people at least. Are there ever any local meets? Or good pet stores even?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Never heard of any meets but I'm still new to the hobby. As far as pet stores go I would much rather support Neherp who caters to your every need, are extremely knowledgeable and have the animals best interest in mind before making a buck.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

I havent found a "good" local pet shop that catered at all to our hobby. I have seen a couple pet stores locally that have carried a few frogs from time to time, but with pet store prices, id much rather stick to aquiring frogs from other hobbyist.

I also have not heard of any meets, im not sure there is enough interest in this area for one? 

I travel somewhat often to nc and back and have picked up the majority of my collection that way. I didnt even think to ask if anyone in this area would be interested in me pickin up some frogs for them as well. Ill be sure to post the next time i travel if anyome would be interested.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey robr, how r those campana doing?


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I'm in Buffalo. There aren't any great stores for frogs (at least from what I have found). I have never seen any meet-ups around here, but if one were to happen, I'd be down.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Excellent! They would be a little disappointing as a first or only frog as they are rather shy. Their pattern is awesome and ever changing and you definitely have to respect their "ninjaism" in how fast they move. I really enjoy them and do see atleast one of them every day. Thanks again!


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad ur enjoying them! My green and bronze finally started laying for me n i suspect my blue n black arent going to be far behind. Picked up a 1.1 pair of tarapoto this weekend, awesome little frogs!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

They are, I have both tarapota and standard imis that I got from Gary1218. Awesome frogs for sure! Looking forward to getting some veraderos from him in the future and the amelanistic are too cool! Have to think realistic and for the long haul as well though. Frog room may be in the near future


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, im in need of a frog room as it is. Everything is in my bedroom... Makes my room quite cramped with 13 tanks on 2 racks. I honestly dont know yet where i will put the tarapoto tank. Oh well


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I have over 150 gallons between 5 tanks in my bedroom.


----------

